# parts for renault rc8d engine



## tomjames (Jul 18, 2015)

hello , people, 
i,m new to posting but i hope i can find valuable information on my many needs as a 1979 lancer 28 owner. to start with i am looking for a source for parts for the renault rc8d marine diesel . I guess that the impeller should be changed every year . also not sure if there is a raw water strainer . i havent seen it .at first i thought it would just be a screen over the inlet on bottom of boat.


----------



## 7MileBeach (Apr 29, 2015)

Welcome to SailNet.

You might get some answers in Gear & Maintenance. Good luck.


----------

